# Colorado Springs sources? Also, newly-raw dog update



## Moomama (Apr 22, 2012)

First of all, is anyone here in Colorado Springs? I started Mitch on raw just over a week ago, and I need to find turkey necks pretty soon. There's a co-op here, but I don't have a ton of freezer room, so I don't want to buy 30 pounds at a time. If anyone knows of a local butcher, it would be greatly appreciated. :smile:

Mitch has been eating one chicken quarter per day. His poops were runny and tiny; I really felt like there should be more, so I panicked a little. The runniness didn't worry me, because I read that it means they need less meat and more bone, but the size freaked me out. I fed him his kibble for two nights because I thought he was getting blocked up or something. Poop came out perfect! I know ideally they shouldn't have a mix of kibble/raw, but it appears that it might agree with him... If that works out, is there any harm? 

He is so thrilled with "his chickens"! The first night, I held onto it, thinking he was going to swallow it whole and choke. I was told that was not necessary, so the next night, we just let him have at it. He set it down in a pile of dirt and sticks (of course), and when he got up, a big stick was hanging off of it. My husband reached in to remove the stick, and Mitch showed him his teeth! He has never done that to a human, only other animals. I told Brian what I was told on here, that the chicken is more valuable to him than kibble. No more grabbing anything while he's eating. :thumb: He's pacing right now, because his chicken is on the porch in a bowl of water thawing, and he knows it's out there. Not to mention the health benefits, but raw food really brings joy to his life! :biggrin1:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am not in your area so I can not help you with sources, sorry.

His poop was smaller because he is absorbing more nutrition from his food. We are so used to huge kibble poops that we think it is normal. Kibble has a lot of fillers and undigestible stuff so when we move to raw and see such a small amount of poop it can be a bit surprising. If it was runny it could be a couple of factors. One, it could be that his system is still adjusting to eating raw chicken (it's only been a week, right?). Two, could be not enough bone in the diet. If he is eating leg quarters, maybe consider getting backs. If you can not get any backs, maybe chicken wings. 

I used to feed both raw and kibble. I would not feed them on the same day and certainly not at the same time and here is why: different rates of digestion. Raw digests quickly because it is designed to. Short digestive tract is meant for it. Kibble being hard and processed (with grains many times) takes longer to break down and digest. If they are BOTH in there, the raw takes longer to go through the dog, allowing bacteria to colonize. 

IF you do both you should allow sufficient time between raw and kibble. At this point, I would not recommend it if it is because you are worried about the poops. You just started, there is bound to be some speed bumps. I say feed more bone and see how that goes before giving kibble. 

He obviously really likes the raw stuff so just feed that and see how it goes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Do you have groceries that cater to Hispanics? Those are the stores I have found that sell turkey necks in smaller quantities.

My dogs eat out in the yard and one dog especially gets her meat covered up in dirt, grass, twigs, whatever. It doesn't hurt anything - actually, I read somewhere that soil bacteria is very good for dogs - that's why, left to their own devices, they will bury their food to eat later.

I would want to address the food aggression. You should be able to take food away if you need to, and that stuff normally escalates.

And I echo what wolfsnaps said - at the minimum, feed kibble and raw 12 hours apart.

I have a brother in Castle Rock! I love it up there. I am glad things are going good.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Look in the frozen meat section. That is where my small town grocery store keeps the turkey necks, turkey wings, beef liver and the lb. of Bison that has been there for months. If the store is part of a chain, even a small local chain, the butcher can possibly get it from another store. Walmart also has some of these items in the frozen meat section.

Google Colorado Springs butchers or use the phone book to find resources in your area (not all butchers have web sites). The more people you talk to in person the more resources you will find. People are generally more helpful when talking face to face than to an anonymous person over the the telephone.

Please read the links at the Prey Model Raw site especially the Getting Started Guide.
How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

hello fellow coloradan. i'm just south of colorado springs and i find turkey necks at walmart.


----------

